# I Am America (And So Can You!)



## SinnPlayer (Oct 11, 2007)

Has anyone picked this up yet?  I'd really like to read it some time soon, but I think my mom's planning on getting it for me for Christmas (yeah... two and a half months from now) and since she's going to be very busy in November, I'm going to let her do it.

For those of you that don't know, it's a recently released book by Stephen Colbert.  You are free to discuss his awesomness now.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 11, 2007)

I saw it in the campus bookstore earlier today, and I was thinking of picking it up at some point. I'll probably wait until I can find it in a library or something, as I'm on a limited budget.

Colbert's funny though, I'll give him that. But some how I can't help liking John Stuart better.


----------

